# Approval ratings of Fidel Castro



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i'm very confused on who fidel castro actually was, and i was curious how other people perceived fidel castro. do you see him generally as a good or a bad guy. i'm curious and you can eventually elaborate your thoughts in a post. How did your country react on the death of Fidel Castro? I see very contradictory reactions and articles about him.

Do you approve or disapprove his decisions?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

some reactions:

*justin trudeau*

The Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, today issued the following statement on the death of former Cuban President Fidel Castro:

_“It is with deep sorrow that I learned today of the death of Cuba’s longest serving President.

“Fidel Castro was a larger than life leader who served his people for almost half a century. A legendary revolutionary and orator, Mr. Castro made significant improvements to the education and healthcare of his island nation.

“While a controversial figure, both Mr. Castro’s supporters and detractors recognized his tremendous dedication and love for the Cuban people who had a deep and lasting affection for “el Comandante”.

“I know my father was very proud to call him a friend and I had the opportunity to meet Fidel when my father passed away. It was also a real honour to meet his three sons and his brother President Raúl Castro during my recent visit to Cuba.

“On behalf of all Canadians, Sophie and I offer our deepest condolences to the family, friends and many, many supporters of Mr. Castro. We join the people of Cuba today in mourning the loss of this remarkable leader.”_

*barack obama*

_At this time of Fidel Castro’s passing, we extend a hand of friendship to the Cuban people. We know that this moment fills Cubans - in Cuba and in the United States - with powerful emotions, recalling the countless ways in which Fidel Castro altered the course of individual lives, families, and of the Cuban nation. History will record and judge the enormous impact of this singular figure on the people and world around him. 

For nearly six decades, the relationship between the United States and Cuba was marked by discord and profound political disagreements. During my presidency, we have worked hard to put the past behind us, pursuing a future in which the relationship between our two countries is defined not by our differences but by the many things that we share as neighbors and friends - bonds of family, culture, commerce, and common humanity. This engagement includes the contributions of Cuban Americans, who have done so much for our country and who care deeply about their loved ones in Cuba.

Today, we offer condolences to Fidel Castro's family, and our thoughts and prayers are with the Cuban people. In the days ahead, they will recall the past and also look to the future. As they do, the Cuban people must know that they have a friend and partner in the United States of America._

*donald trump*










*ted cruz*


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I hope the totalitarian and corrupt commie dictator who kept his people in utter misery for decades burns in hell. I agree with Sen. Ted Cruz. 










:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

#VivaCubaLibre


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: @Lakigigar Trudeau and Castro are  close, if you know what I mean lmao.


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

Mixed feelings towards him. I dislike him for being a dictator, but in reality he was a great leader. It takes a lot to stand up against capitalism and imperialism; didn't the CIA have nearly 700 assassination attempts to him? You've got to be doing something right if the CIA want you dead so badly.

Lets look at Cuba; it is the most cutting edge when it comes to healthcare, which is free there. All levels of education are free for everybody there, and it is very competitive when comparing to the quality of education in western countries. The people are universally capable of literacy. There is universal access to safe drinking water. Fidel also did a lot to prevent racial discrimination in Cuba in terms of employment and social segregation.

On the other hand, it is essentially illegal to have non-socialist political beliefs and you can face prison if you promote those beliefs, also you can be barred from entering university should you apply for it. Men must attend compulsory military training.

All in all, Cuba is quite ambiguous when it comes to determining whether it is a good or bad country. To right-winger's, Fidel is an equivalent to Hitler hence why he is so hated, whereas from other perspectives, he can be seen as either neutral or good. I personally can't really decide, but I think I have to say that overall he was a bad person considering how freedom of speech is illegal unless you agree with socialist beliefs, and the sexist compulsory military training, but he was successful as a leader and did a lot of good.

I don't think how the media try to demonise him shouting "BAD EVIL COMMIE PIG!!!!! BAD!!!!!" when trying to review him does any good. It's frankly childish. It's fairplay if you explain why you believe he is evil and don't ignore the good things he's done out of fear of socialism and blind nationalism.


----------



## CrazyOldMick (Nov 29, 2016)

Disapprove, becasue I'm not a contrarian internet left winger. Well... At the very least I'm not a left winger. :laughing:


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

Disapprove. Take a look at this: Fidel Castro’s greatest atrocities and crimes – Part 5 | Babalú Blog
And this: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/26/world/americas/fidel-castro-dies.html?_r=0


----------

